# "Text-Based" Roleplayer seeking new chat or other players (browser or IM)



## Missywelden (Apr 12, 2007)

I first posted this in the General RPG section but it was suggested I try here as well. So here I am.

Okay, well in short...I am looking for a fellow roleplayer. I play D&D (I REALLY LOVE being a DM) and that is well and good, but I really like internet roleplaying because it is like an interactive story (writing stories by myself is boring...as would be playing D&D by yourself LOL). I have so many characters and ideas to try out. But my problem is that I can either not find a chat to go to, or when I do they either have next to no players (and the ones they do have aren't really open to new people), or the chat has so many players that I never see the same person twice. So I am open to either a new chat or RP partner/s that maybe want to roleplay over instant message...either way.

When I roleplay I like mystery, plots (unlike many Roleplays I have watched), fights, questing, romance...sort of like a well-rounded novel. I like free-form (and when I use text-based I don't like using dice) but I also don't like an Elven Bard from Eberron fighting Vegeta from DBZ or Sailor Moon  . 

So if anybody thinks they know of good places they like, think I might like or are interested in roleplaying with me...then by all means reply here.


----------



## mmo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Ramacity*

Well, i think RamaCity should fit your needs. Here it's on several languages. You build a town and your friends are doing simmilar. Then you can visit their cities. Great fun in browser.


----------

